# Ok, this may seem a little incredible,



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

I came here from /b/. I asked for advice there, not thinking what I was doing, and a kind fellow told me to come here, rather than deal with the collective stupidity of the cesspool of the internet. No offense to local /b/tards. So, earlier today, my mom walked in on me masturbating...to yiff...
She didn't understand, and now she's crying and crying. She told my dad, who told the rest of my family that I was jerking it to animals. My sister proceded to tell all my friends and random gossips in my town about it about it. Luckily, this was during summer, so word might have not reached everyone. So, what should I do?
Should I kill myself?
About half my friends have left messages on my phone calling me a sick fuck, and saying that they would never talk to me again. 
Seriously, what the hell am I supposed to do in this situation?


----------



## Renoital (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey, it was me, sup

anyway, as i said, wait a bit see what happens next, i'm not very acknowledge of how people usually react to "learning a member of your family is masturbating to animals" but i know when you fuck up, it gets bad for a time, but eventually people get over it, it may takes some time or be real quick, but they'll get over it sometime, mostly since it's your personal thing, not like you'd rape your sister or anything...

i may not be the best around to give you advices, but anyway, good luck


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 11, 2008)

You're a sick fuck. Masturbating? To yiff? In your parents' house? What the hell...

Just keep masturbating to the pr0nz and you'll feel better.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> You're a sick fuck. Masturbating? To yiff? In your parents' house? What the hell...


Not really all that helpful.
Yes, I live with my parents, I'm only 16.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm perplexed by this. I really don't see how this is serious. You were caught with the yiffage, and now your whole town hates you?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I'm perplexed by this. I really don't see how this is serious. You were caught with the yiffage, and now your whole town hates you?


It's because my sister misrepresented the content of the porn, and now they all think that I'm a dograpist. My town doesn't take kindly to "deviants," being the small, conservative, heavily christian town full of idiocy that it is. Even though my "deviance" wasn't misrepresented by my sister, I would still be frowned upon, as the yiff that I happened to be looking at was gay.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Phil would be better at this than a furry forum.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 11, 2008)

Travel back in time and spend a few dollars on a damn lock for your door.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> It's because my sister misrepresented the content of the porn, and now they all think that I'm a dograpist. My town doesn't take kindly to "deviants," being the small, conservative, heavily christian town full of idiocy that it is. Even though my "deviance" wasn't misrepresented by my sister, I would still be frowned upon, as the yiff that I happened to be looking at was gay.


 
Yikes.  I'm really sorry about this situation.  Just try not to make it out to be worse than it is.

Basically, your sister caught you looking at some kinky stuff and tried to make it sound as perverted as possible in order to embarass you.  This has probably happened to a lot of guys.  So you found some kinky cartoon stuff on the net...big deal.

I can't really give any good advice, except not to treat this like a big deal, because that will make it harder for other people to make it into one.


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 11, 2008)

As your town seems to be extremely reactionary, your best bet is probably to keep your head down and act like it's no big deal, like dietrc said, and wait for the next scandal to break.  At a guess, it'll probably take a week or so.

If it's any consolation, I was doing the same thing when I was 16.  Over a decade later, I'm still doing it 

Nothing wrong with it, you don't need to be 'cured', and you're not going to Hell.  And even if you are, all the interesting people are there.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 11, 2008)

An Hero.

It's the only way.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 11, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Dr Phil would be better at this than a furry forum.



Dr.Phil would tear this poor kid apart, worse than that, tear him apart on national television.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

What the Hell, no one in your family knows what it is to shut up? Nice way to ruin your life instead of hearing you out. Heck, even trying to change you without any kind of consideration for your feelings would have been something far more humane.

If you were older, I'd say this is simply too much, and that now would be the right time to move out. But you're 16, so that's pretty much impossible.

Now the situation looks so dire... I doubt there's anything we can do. It hardly could have been worse.

If you have any chance, you could try explaining those who give the time to hear you out the whole situation. Those who don't... well ignore them. Those who mind don't matter, those who matter don't mind. Hopefully you can clear things out a bit, though now your reputation is screwed forever.

Thanfully, it is summer. Give it time, and maybe people will forget, and others forgive (and heck, maybe some aren't like the rest of your town and don't even see anything wrong with yiff). We'll see I guess.

Meanwhile, don't fear coming back here if you need to talk, I think most of us furries can relate to your situation at least a little.

Also, I am surprised you still have computer access.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Dr.Phil would tear this poor kid apart, worse than that, tear him apart on national television.



Or Dr. Phil would be burned and the show never aired.

But nah, Phil would surely try to please his auditory by using the crappy moral compass in showing the kid how he is "wrong" and blah blah blah BULLSHIT

That or he just wouldn't come, knowing he can't possibly be right with proper reason and refusing to risk hurting his career.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 11, 2008)

Just try to explain to your family that you were just trying new things out  and it's only a hobby not sexual you just wanted to try it out. Although i think the most important thing is to tell your family that you are not attracted to animals in real life and sort it out from there anywhy good luck


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 11, 2008)

Woah.. I couldn't even imagine this happening to me. >.>
I feel horrible for you, and I'm sorry that had to happen. Just.. wow. You really are in a sticky situation, and it seems you're gonna have to just wait and see how things go. Whatever you do though, don't kill yourself. It won't do any good to anybody. Have you even talked to your family about this? That's the first thing I think you should do, even if it is extremely awkward.

Just kind of.. I dunno, explain to them what furry is and tell them about it. Explain that yiffy porn is basically just people made cuter with fur, paws, tails etc. If you explain things to them in the right way, they might look at it a little bit differently, at least then they might be thinking less "OMG MY SON'S A DOG RAPIST!" or whatever.

Again, I'm really sorry this happened to you, and I really hope things get better for you. Good luck buddy.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> What the Hell, no one in your family knows what it is to shut up? Nice way to ruin your life instead of hearing you out. Heck, even trying to change you without any kind of consideration for your feelings would have been something far more humane.
> 
> If you were older, I'd say this is simply too much, and that now would be the right time to move out. But you're 16, so that's pretty much impossible.
> 
> ...


I only had computer access last night because it was after my parents fell asleep, and only now because my mom is out shopping at my father is at work. I too am glad that it's summer; it makes it  a whole lot easier to avoid people for a while.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> An Hero.
> 
> It's the only way.


I came here to get away from /b/, not to hear the same terrible memes pasted over and over again.


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2008)

Laugh it off. You might get somewhere with your peers if they see that you don't really take it all that seriously.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 11, 2008)

In the future, don't masturbate where your mother can just barge in. Atleast get to the bathroom first.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

AuraTwilight said:


> In the future, don't masturbate where your mother can just barge in. Atleast get to the bathroom first.


I thought that she was at the grocery store.


----------



## Jack (Jun 11, 2008)

well I would threaten my parents to tell every one it is a lie or else I (you) would disown them as my parents, and proceed to explain how devastating it is to your life and what you will do to them if they don't. threats like that are horrible to parents who love you they will most likely submit. then proceed to explain yourself to them in private after they comply to your terms untill they understand.


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2008)

Jack said:


> or else I (you) would disown them as my parents



Whut.

/Also, he's 16.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, so I've just talked to my parents. My mother called me a disgusting pervert, and that she hoped that the lord would be able to forgive me. She then proceded to tell me that I was lucky that they didn't throw me out on the streets, and that I'm going to have to go to counceling to try to "correct" my sick mind. My father said that I'm a disgrace, and that he was sickened by me.
God damn it. I thought that parents were supposed to love you.


----------



## Aden (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Ok, so I've just talked to my parents. My mother called me a disgusting pervert, and that she hoped that the lord would be able to forgive me. She then proceded to tell me that I was lucky that they didn't throw me out on the streets, and that I'm going to have to go to counceling to try to "correct" my sick mind. My father said that I'm a disgrace, and that he was sickened by me.
> God damn it. I thought that parents were supposed to love you.



Counceling for a fetish? That's a new one. Ask them why they're taking this so seriously.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> Counceling for a fetish? That's a new one. Ask them why they're taking this so seriously.


They believe that any form of sex outside of vaginal intercourse in marriage is a horrible sin and perversion. My homosexuality combined with their interpritation of my looking at yiff as bestiality has lead them to decide to send me to counceling.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Ok, so I've just talked to my parents. My mother called me a disgusting pervert, and that she hoped that the lord would be able to forgive me. She then proceded to tell me that I was lucky that they didn't throw me out on the streets, and that I'm going to have to go to counceling to try to "correct" my sick mind. My father said that I'm a disgrace, and that he was sickened by me.
> God damn it. I thought that parents were supposed to love you.



Your only hope now is to get the counselor on your side. If you can somehow have him tell your parents a fetish for something imaginary and out of fantasy alone, in the privacy of your home, is nothing dangerous nor "wrong", you might be okay.

But that's hardly possible, so I'll say you have three choices... either brace and prepare for your life to be a nightmare until you leave, flee to live with either relatives or friends who realize the exaggeration of the situation, or keep hammering cold, hard, true facts on your parents and friends, and make them realize how much they're hurting you and destroying your life only so the selfish bigots they are can eliminate a tiny irritant existing solely because they follow subjective rules of good conduct that only lead to people like you being treated like shit.

Don't use those words though.

AND THIS, PEOPLE, IS THE LEGACY OF SO-CALLED MORALITY ON OUR SOCIETY. Who's more immoral, whom wanks off on yiff in private, or whom scraps another's life by pitting everyone against them and bellitling them just so they can feel good about following their fucking moronic and completely subjective code of conduct that only restricts rights for others even those said rights don't even step on other people's rights!

If there wasn't the risk of being kicked out of the hosue, I'd say your best bet is to convince everyone, one after the other. If possible, get people on your side, and get them to back you up in your attempts to do so. Idiots are far more enclined to see the light when more than one people are bashing them with unmistakable truths. Just keep hammering the point until people leave you alone, I'd say. Still, your parents look like they're about as dim-witted as a burned-out light, so chances are they WILL kick you out even if they're wrong just so they can keep living in their ivory tower of absolutism. But you know that better than me, so judge by yourself.

I'm tearing my hair off in frustration right now. I can't believe a situation like this is happening in an occidental country, and that people of your town are so ridiculously spiteful and dumb - they don't even bother double-checking or asking you your version of the situation, just WTF... URGGGGGH


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr. Phill had a episode with a furry and he told the kid he was sick in the head and needed help, to witch the kid told him to yiff off and walked off the stage. look it up <..<

ALSO I have been in this kids situation, honestly just explain to them it was a pop up as you were pawing to actual porn, also tell them your sister lies and if she seen you it was because she was trying to peak at you...honestly if shes going to tell everyone you should be able to screw with her fame too.

If oyu don't wish to do that, or its too late...simply explain the yiff thing and also tell them its a lot better than most other fetishes, also its not real, period, zero realness just artwork...

it that doesn't work or you don't like it just ignore everyone and if anyone say anything on the subject just tell them off about it because everyone paws, everyone.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> They believe that any form of sex outside of vaginal intercourse in marriage is a horrible sin and perversion. My homosexuality combined with their interpritation of my looking at yiff as bestiality has lead them to decide to send me to counceling.



Are your parents the kind to shop counselors until they find one whom agrees with their beliefs? It seems to me like so.

If not, you still have your slim chance of putting the counselor on your side. Show him how you're not hurting anyone (because you aren't!) and that changing furry or sexual orientation would be more hurtful than beneficial to you, and maybe he'll defend you. I just don't see any reason why he wouldn't side with you if a) you CAN'T, simply CAN'T, hurt others and b) you'd feel worse after changing than before. Who in their right mind would want to _hurt_ a  patient meaninglessly? No one!

But if your parents send you to some kind of bullshit Christian counselor, then really your only chance is to somehow convince them THEY are wrong in taking this so seriously. And if that doesn't work, prepare to either get kicked out or live the worst years of your life.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 11, 2008)

DOOD THEY ARE PAYING FOR COUNSELING? Totally accept it and use it as a way to get other things fixed in your head.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

> Dr. Phill had a episode with a furry and he told the kid he was sick in the head and needed help, to witch the kid told him to yiff off and walked off the stage. look it up <..<



If I was that kid, I'd have tried to break him with one single word.

"Why?"


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Your only hope now is to get the counselor on your side. If you can somehow have him tell your parents a fetish for something imaginary and out of fantasy alone, in the privacy of your home, is nothing dangerous nor "wrong", you might be okay.
> 
> But that's hardly possible, so I'll say you have three choices... either brace and prepare for your life to be a nightmare until you leave, flee to live with either relatives or friends who realize the exaggeration of the situation, or keep hammering cold, hard, true facts on your parents and friends, and make them realize how much they're hurting you and destroying your life only so the selfish bigots they are can eliminate a tiny irritant existing solely because they follow subjective rules of good conduct that only lead to people like you being treated like shit.
> 
> ...


It's looking more and more likely that I get kicked out of the house, even with the forced counceling that they're saying they're going to send me too. I've tried to explain it to some people, and all of their reactions are exactly the same, and they simply don't believe that there's a difference between fapping to yiff and fapping to dogs, and they believe that I have the desire to fuck their dogs. 
I've tried to explain to my parents how they're only hurting me, and that I don't need help, it's just a harmless fetish. They just keep saying that I'm hurting myself and that I'm sick in the head, and that's why I like this stuff.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Are your parents the kind to shop counselors until they find one whom agrees with their beliefs? It seems to me like so.
> 
> If not, you still have your slim chance of putting the counselor on your side. Show him how you're not hurting anyone (because you aren't!) and that changing furry or sexual orientation would be more hurtful than beneficial to you, and maybe he'll defend you. I just don't see any reason why he wouldn't side with you if a) you CAN'T, simply CAN'T, hurt others and b) you'd feel worse after changing than before. Who in their right mind would want to _hurt_ a patient meaninglessly? No one!
> 
> But if your parents send you to some kind of bullshit Christian counselor, then really your only chance is to somehow convince them THEY are wrong in taking this so seriously. And if that doesn't work, prepare to either get kicked out or live the worst years of your life.


Oh, they're definately sending me to a Christian counselor. There's no questioning that. The problem with the councelor not wanting to hurt me is that he or she would probably think that they're helping me, and that it's for the greater good or something stupid like that


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> DOOD THEY ARE PAYING FOR COUNSELING? Totally accept it and use it as a way to get other things fixed in your head.


I don't need fixing.


----------



## Erro (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh, bullshit like this makes me so happy that a) my family lives on the other side of the country, and b) most of the community here is furry friendly, considering the ...400 some in the state. I've got a couple things that warrant consideration, not that they will be particularly easy, but eh...
First and foremost, since your parents have already taken the worst of it, its time to sit down with them and explain exactly what furry is. You have a pretty bad representation to deal with, so do some research, and try to present a cleaner image to them.
Second, your young, and growing, so this should work pretty decently for you. I recommend going and removing any incriminating bits of furryness that you have on your pc and such, just to get it cleaned out, and if things don't improve after talking to your family, play it off as an odd phase. Not that I really like the idea of hiding what you are, but in the face of an ignorant community, its generally best to play it off as something past and gone, something you've "grown from"
Also (don't actually take this advice) slap your sister for being a bitch.


----------



## Takun (Jun 11, 2008)

Masturbate to something even sicker and this won't look bad at all.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Erro said:


> Ugh, bullshit like this makes me so happy that a) my family lives on the other side of the country, and b) most of the community here is furry friendly, considering the ...400 some in the state. I've got a couple things that warrant consideration, not that they will be particularly easy, but eh...
> First and foremost, since your parents have already taken the worst of it, its time to sit down with them and explain exactly what furry is. You have a pretty bad representation to deal with, so do some research, and try to present a cleaner image to them.
> Second, your young, and growing, so this should work pretty decently for you. I recommend going and removing any incriminating bits of furryness that you have on your pc and such, just to get it cleaned out, and if things don't improve after talking to your family, play it off as an odd phase. Not that I really like the idea of hiding what you are, but in the face of an ignorant community, its generally best to play it off as something past and gone, something you've "grown from"
> Also (don't actually take this advice) slap your sister for being a bitch.


I've already removed all furry stuff from my computer. I might try to pass it off as a stage, after seeing what happens in the coming weeks.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

Keep hammering it. On and on. It takes time for people to accept what shakes the very base of their beliefs. One of them is bound to accept helping you at some point, cling to them. But above all, be honest to them, and tell them just how much you need them if you don't want your life to become Hell. Someone out there will accept to help, there's just a goddamn limit to bigotry.

Keep hammering it. There's a small chance that, eventually, people will realize how ridiculously dumb they have been. And if you get kicked out, well you know what? It's best that way. You don't want to lead the life your retarded family and false friends decided you'd live from now on. It'd be a nightmare, nothing less.

Where to live if that happens is a good question, but I can't imagine at least one of your friends or family members won't at least give you a shot, even if they disapprove you.

And given the small chance that also happens... well I don't know, check your legal options to see if you can get emancipated, anyway legally furry isn't a mental illness so your parents forcing you to see a counselor alone could be basis for emancipation. That you could be rejected and put on the fringe by your entire damn town is another, so...

In short, you're screwed, but fight back. Fight fight fight. You're not a monster, and you're getting beaten for no good reason. This is unjust and unacceptable. 

And if there's anything, absolutely anything, you could need me for, contact me. Doubt I can be of much help, but my blood is not only boiling right now, it's outright turning into overheated plasma from how PISSED I am at the moment, so it kicks my ass into being motivated to help out.

EDIT : Oh BTW, if I ever meet your sister, I'll saw her arms off and stab your heartless parents in the face with the damn bones.

EDIT2 : Hiding it might be another possibility, but I think it's too late for that. Had your bitch of a sister not spread the word around, you could at least still go along finely with friends, but now I have high doubts you can pass it off as a period without most of everyone bashing you *forever* anyway. Do try it out, I guess... it surely is a better way out than what I've been proposing.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I don't need fixing.



Bullshit, everyone could use a little work.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Keep hammering it. On and on. It takes time for people to accept what shakes the very base of their beliefs. One of them is bound to accept helping you at some point, cling to them. But above all, be honest to them, and tell them just how much you need them if you don't want your life to become Hell. Someone out there will accept to help, there's just a goddamn limit to bigotry.
> 
> Keep hammering it. There's a small chance that, eventually, people will realize how ridiculously dumb they have been. And if you get kicked out, well you know what? It's best that way. You don't want to lead the life your retarded family and false friends decided you'd live from now on. It'd be a nightmare, nothing less.
> 
> ...


I will fight the hardest I can to convince my friends and family until either they realize how idiotic and immature they're being, or, if absolutely necessary, I move into one of my friends houses who doesn't think I'm a sick fuck. So far though, nobody has told me that they don't care about it, so it'll take some convincing for that to even be an option.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Bullshit, everyone could use a little work.


maybe a little, but the way my parents are reacting it looks like, if we lived 50 years ago, I would be in for a lobotomy.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Bullshit, everyone could use a little work.



Christian therapist, man.

Their way to repair people essentially consists of bombarding them with trebuchets.


----------



## Renoital (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I told you that going on FA you would find good advices, better than on /b/, i hope things are going to get better for you, and don't lose hope, there will always be people who're ready to help you, no matter what

good luck


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Renoital said:


> Well, I told you that going on FA you would find good advices, better than on /b/, i hope things are going to get better for you, and don't lose hope, there will always be people who're ready to help you, no matter what
> 
> good luck


Thanks very much for directing me here


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I will fight the hardest I can to convince my friends and family until either they realize how idiotic and immature they're being, or, if absolutely necessary, I move into one of my friends houses who doesn't think I'm a sick fuck. So far though, nobody has told me that they don't care about it, so it'll take some convincing for that to even be an option.



One will stand up. It might take time but one will.

Again, it can take several days, or even more, for someone to realize they're wrong, especially when it shakes their deepest beliefs. But unless your town is completely hopeless and ripe to be collected in its entirety for the next Crusade, someone will give you a chance.

I just can't believe not one single person will not realize how they're overreacting, how the very reason why they're pissed is in itself a damn lie, and how even if it wasn't, they'd STILL have no good reason to follow their subjective morals. They're just too thick a layer of hateful lies here, and a situation like this should be what gets people to realize just how ridiculous they are being following those destructive ideals.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> They just keep saying that I'm hurting myself and that I'm sick in the head, and that's why I like this stuff.


I'd bloody well move out. That's a pathetic attitude. Call that Christianity? Jesus would be rolling over in his fucking grave if he had one.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> One will stand up. It might take time but one will.
> 
> Again, it can take several days, or even more, for someone to realize they're wrong, especially when it shakes their deepest beliefs. But unless your town is completely hopeless and ripe to be collected in its entirety for the next Crusade, someone will give you a chance.
> 
> I just can't believe not one single person will not realize how they're overreacting, how the very reason why they're pissed is in itself a damn lie, and how even if it wasn't, they'd STILL have no good reason to follow their subjective morals. They're just too thick a layer of hateful lies here, and a situation like this should be what gets people to realize just how ridiculous they are being following those destructive ideals.


It's absolutly unbeliveable, I keep on thinking to myself "This can't be happening, at least one of my friends must be intelligent enough to realize that these rumors are overblown" but appearantly not. I'm pretty sure some of my friends haven't heard yet, so there still is hope yet, though.


----------



## Erro (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> It's absolutly unbeliveable, I keep on thinking to myself "This can't be happening, at least one of my friends must be intelligent enough to realize that these rumors are overblown" but appearantly not. I'm pretty sure some of my friends haven't heard yet, so there still is hope yet, though.


Just a thought..... not that this is the nicest thing to say, but if thats how ignorant your friends are, you may wish to consider new friends.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> It's absolutly unbeliveable, I keep on thinking to myself "This can't be happening, at least one of my friends must be intelligent enough to realize that these rumors are overblown" but appearantly not. I'm pretty sure some of my friends haven't heard yet, so there still is hope yet, though.



They weren't friends.

Friends stick together, _no matter what_.

Look, your whole town brainwashed itself. They just don't WANT to think. It's too scary to think in gray. They want black and white. They want good (them) and evil (you, and I'll freely assume "democrats and terrorists" as well). There must be someone out there who you know is capable of gray thinking, right? Seek them out, I'd say. If there isn't, then hope someone will suddenly change ways because this situation will affect them.

If things keep on deteriorating, pack your stuff and flee in the night. Where to I don't know, but if you stay and no one changes their mind within a week or so, then they never will, and you'll be stuck on the ban of society - so leave and don't look back. Anyway, they sound like such bigots, they'd probably think it's only normal if you left and be glad about it, so I guess it suits everyone *rolls eyes*.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Erro said:


> Just a thought..... not that this is the nicest thing to say, but if thats how ignorant your friends are, you may wish to consider new friends.


I'm all to aware of my poor choice of friends, but the town I live in is small, and I go to a very small private school, making it difficult to make new friends who are even somewhat compatible with my personality.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 11, 2008)

Just stay away from a suicidal frame of mind. Trust me, I've been there, and it sucks, big time.


----------



## Erro (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I'm all to aware of my poor choice of friends, but the town I live in is small, and I go to a very small private school, making it difficult to make new friends who are even somewhat compatible with my personality.



It happens, I know a lot of people from rather isolated places. At the least, it gives you something to look forward to when you move out on your own. In the meantime, us furs generally stick together, and I am sure you will find some comfort within the net while you seek out a more intelligent crowd locally.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> They weren't friends.
> 
> Friends stick together, _no matter what_.
> 
> ...


There still is some amount of hope, in that some of my friends haven't found out yet. So I still have sort of a chance of somebody taking me into their home if the situation continues to decline. If the situation stays as it is though, than I'll probably try to ignore it for the rest of the summer by staying away from people, and then see how school is.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Just stay away from a suicidal frame of mind. Trust me, I've been there, and it sucks, big time.



Quoted for truth.

Been through that for 12 years, it's unbearable. I often wonder how come I'm still here at all.

I can tell you what I didn't do, and you should : at the first hint of you about to break down, try something radical. How can you know when you're nearing breakdown? When everything seems hopeless and you think "whatever I do won't work". It's actually at that moment it's best to do something, even if you're deeply convinced it won't work, for if you'd keep up with the staty quo you'd slowly die inside.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Erro said:


> It happens, I know a lot of people from rather isolated places. At the least, it gives you something to look forward to when you move out on your own. In the meantime, us furs generally stick together, and I am sure you will find some comfort within the net while you seek out a more intelligent crowd locally.


that is, if my parents don't destroy every computer in the house. It's a miracle that I still had my old laptop, and that they forgot that I have it, so unless they barge in again <likely>, I'll have a computer for some time.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> There still is some amount of hope, in that some of my friends haven't found out yet. So I still have sort of a chance of somebody taking me into their home if the situation continues to decline. If the situation stays as it is though, than I'll probably try to ignore it for the rest of the summer by staying away from people, and then see how school is.



You may try that, but stay ready for anything anyone could do. And of course, be prepared to act of your own if need be, for it doesn't seem to me the statu quo will bring any good. At best, you'll be ignored, for people won't change their mind and will still think of you as a sicko if you do nothing about it.

And one important thing... always, always, keep this in mind : you're not a monster, you are not sick. You WILL think you are at a certain moments, that's a given. But each time that happens, ask yourself... why? Why would I be a monster, or a sicko, if I never hurt anybody? Why would I force myself to change and suffer from it if it's only so idiots can eliminate a slight irritant they themselves made up from their pathetic life of miserable small-town hopeless, future-less wretches?

There's no reason, keep it in mind, eventually it'll come in handy.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> that is, if my parents don't destroy every computer in the house. It's a miracle that I still had my old laptop, and that they forgot that I have it, so unless they barge in again <likely>, I'll have a computer for some time.



It currently is your most precious possession, for if you lose it, you're on your own.

Do all you can to hide it, and only use it when there's absolutely 0 chance of being seen with it.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you very much for all of your advice. My internet just slowed down by a lot, and seeing as both my parents are at my house, this will be my last post until ~6:00, which is when they're going out to dinner with my brother and one of my sisters.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 11, 2008)

It's difficult to take anything serious from an introduction like "I'm a /b/tard and this is how screwed up my life is," for obvious reasons..

But I'll shoot here..

Just do well in school, get a job/keep working. I went through a similar falling out with my parents. My dad gave me nearly the exact same words when I told him I was gay (getting it 'corrected' in therapy). Now that I'm about to leave them, and may possibly never see them again, they're doing anything they can to establish a relationship again.

Having grown up in one of the most conservative varieties of Catholic families, I broke them in real well. I always thought I'd wind up offing myself, but I kept focusing on my own life, and I set myself up for a positive future. Just keep your eyes ahead. Things are most likely going to suck hard for a while, but, as long as you're smart about what you choose to do and such, you'll be able to live on your own and start your own life.

At that point, your parents will probably come crawling back, and you'll feel like a much better person.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Christian therapist, man.
> 
> Their way to repair people essentially consists of bombarding them with trebuchets.



If you insist, but they're a bad therapist in any respect if they do that. I once had a Catholic therapist and was never once bombarded with scripture or guilt. 

I guess what important is to test the therapist out first, if it feels like they're out for an agenda then yes, I say be resistant. But if you think they'll actually be able to help you out then by all means use that to your benefit.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah man... damn I feel bad for you. My parents didn't react NEARLY that bad when I told them I AM what your sister is telling everyone you are.

Tough it out, and remember. Those who would believe some random gossip about you and immediately ditch you are NOT your friends. Those who first hear your side of the story, and then support you, are.

You have my sympathies.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:


> Yeah man... damn I feel bad for you. My parents didn't react NEARLY that bad when I told them I AM what your sister is telling everyone you are.
> 
> Tough it out, and remember. Those who would believe some random gossip about you and immediately ditch you are NOT your friends. Those who first hear your side of the story, and then support you, are.
> 
> You have my sympathies.


I'm sorry if I offended you with that "dog raping" stuff, I'm just upset that this has happened, and I'm upset that untrue rumors are being spread about me. I don't judge people based off of what they're into sexually, and I'm not in any position to be demeaning others based on their sexual interests. Again, I'm sorry. 
If you don't mind me asking, how did your parents react when you told them?
Thanks for the advice as well.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm impressed by how clearheaded you are about this situation. I'm sure you'll be able to weather it. Remember that people have short attention spans. Something else will come up to distract them sooner or later.

While I'm not a Christian, I am a Bible nut and I can't figure out how yiff could be considered "sinful." There is a suggestion that pornography is prohibited (as idolatry), but the phrase is interesting:

"Thou doest not make to thyself a graven image, or any likeness which is in the heavens above, or which is in the earth beneath, or which is in the waters under the earth." (Ex 20:4)

However, yiff depicts beings that do not exist...it is imaginary. There is no prohibition against fantasy that I can see.

I'm not suggesting that you get into a theological argument with your parents, but I just thought it would be interesting to see what the Bible actually says.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> I'm impressed by how clearheaded you are about this situation. I'm sure you'll be able to weather it. Remember that people have short attention spans. Something else will come up to distract them sooner or later.
> 
> While I'm not a Christian, I am a Bible nut and I can't figure out how yiff could be considered "sinful." There is a suggestion that pornography is prohibited (as idolatry), but the phrase is interesting:
> 
> ...


I believe that there's something in there about how it would be better to spill one's seed into a whore than onto the ground, and masturbating constitutes onto the ground. The fact that it was gay yiff made it all the worse, too.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I believe that there's something in there about how it would be better to spill one's seed into a whore than onto the ground, and masturbating constitutes onto the ground. The fact that it was gay yiff made it all the worse, too.


 
Arrgh!  Onanism.  That's one of my pet peeves.
"So let us bring the book and see..."

And Er, Judah's firstborn, was wicked in the sight of the LORD; and the LORD slew him.  And Judah said unto Onan, Go in unto thy brother's wife, and marry her, and raise up seed to thy brother.  And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled [it] on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother.  And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also.  (Gn: 38:7-10)


So basically God killed Er, and Er's wife wanted her brother in law to make her pregnant so her first husband would have an heir.  (This was the duty of a brother in Biblical times.)

However Onan didn't do his duty, and appears to have "pulled out."

It's pretty clear, I think, that this passage is about Onan's failure to perform his family duties.  You could be really wacky and say that it prohibits "pulling out."  It has absolutely nothing to do with masturbation.

In fact, "having an emission" (for any reason) is dealt with later under Mosaic law.  Basically, you need to take a bath, and you're unclean until evening.  That's it.


----------



## Takun (Jun 11, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I believe that there's something in there about how it would be better to spill one's seed into a whore than onto the ground, and masturbating constitutes onto the ground. The fact that it was gay yiff made it all the worse, too.



That sucks.  My parents found my Yiff I think, but it contained very little and was from my denial stage where I had straight porn just to make myself feel better...I kinda wish they found gay yiff instead so I'd be forced to talk to them.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> Arrgh! Onanism. That's one of my pet peeves.
> "So let us bring the book and see..."
> 
> And Er, Judah's firstborn, was wicked in the sight of the LORD; and the LORD slew him. And Judah said unto Onan, Go in unto thy brother's wife, and marry her, and raise up seed to thy brother. And Onan knew that the seed should not be his; and it came to pass, when he went in unto his brother's wife, that he spilled [it] on the ground, lest that he should give seed to his brother. And the thing which he did displeased the LORD: wherefore he slew him also. (Gn: 38:7-10)
> ...


Hmm, inriguing. I just butchered that spelling. But you got the idea. 
I would mention this to my parents, but they're a lost cause I think. They're full of ideals about sex and sin, and cannot be convinced just by citing even the Bible.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 11, 2008)

I can only say that sucks the big one.  

Definitely don't kill yourself. In the words of Suicide for Hire (and probably many people before it), it's a permanent solution to a temporary problem.  Tough it out until it blows over, and if it's still a problem by graduation, I would suggest moving out of the hick town you reside in (my parents were smart enough to move from ours before my brother and I entered our teen years).  

As suggested, try explaining it to your parents.  They'll understand if they're any sort of decent and will love you all the same.  If not, then they're not worth being around and take your leave the first chance you get. 

Other than that, good luck.  Hope it all blows over.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I can only say that sucks the big one.
> 
> Definitely don't kill yourself. In the words of Suicide for Hire (and probably many people before it), it's a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Tough it out until it blows over, and if it's still a problem by graduation, I would suggest moving out of the hick town you reside in (my parents were smart enough to move from ours before my brother and I entered our teen years).
> 
> ...


It's looking more and more like they aren't any sort of decent.  If this sticks, than I'm going to move out of this town the INSTANT I graduate, or at least go to college far, far, far away.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 11, 2008)

I read Grimfang's post, and if he managed to live despite the over-the-top religiousness of his peers, then so can you for sure. There's a distinction between being seen as gay and being seen as a zoophile (wrongfully so), but still, I guess the situation isn't so dire after all.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I read Grimfang's post, and if he managed to live despite the over-the-top religiousness of his peers, then so can you for sure. There's a distinction between being seen as gay and being seen as a zoophile (wrongfully so), but still, I guess the situation isn't so dire after all.


Indeed, but it is still awful knowing that the people I thought were my friends left me high and dry, insulted me, demeaned me, my parents, who I thought were supposed to love me, now only speak to me in yells, and everyone I know thinking I'm into animals.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 11, 2008)

Breaking News:
one of my friends knows what furries are, and doesn't give a shit if I am one or not, and knows that I'm not sexually attracted to animals.
So, if all else fails, I'll move in with him.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Indeed, but it is still awful knowing that the people I thought were my friends left me high and dry, insulted me, demeaned me, my parents, who I thought were supposed to love me, now only speak to me in yells, and everyone I know thinking I'm into animals.



Heck, even if you were into animals you wouldn't deserve that kind of treatment at all.



A terrible situation said:


> Breaking News:
> one of my friends knows what furries are, and doesn't give a shit if I am one or not, and knows that I'm not sexually attracted to animals.
> So, if all else fails, I'll move in with him.



Awesome! I'm glad to hear there's still hope out there.

I'll take this minute to mentally give your friend some due respect.


----------



## Takun (Jun 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Heck, even if you were into animals you wouldn't deserve that kind of treatment at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.  These are the times when we find who our real friends are.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jun 12, 2008)

Just keep masturbating to the pr0nz and you'll feel better.[/quote]


Hmmm, lol might work.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Heck, even if you were into animals you wouldn't deserve that kind of treatment at all.


Nobody deserves this kind of treatment, I wasn't meaning to imply that zoophiles do deserve it. I have nothing against zoophiles.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, I owe you an apology, unnamed one. I guess I overly expect trollage, especially when someone's first post is something like this. Having been through something similar, I don't really take it as a joke, and I didn't mean to insult you for suffering that.

I hope there are no hard feelings, but feel free to call me out on being an asshole on this one.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hey, I owe you an apology, unnamed one. I guess I overly expect trollage, especially when someone's first post is something like this. Having been through something similar, I don't really take it as a joke, and I didn't mean to insult you for suffering that.
> 
> I hope there are no hard feelings, but feel free to call me out on being an asshole on this one.


It's ok, had I been you I probably would have expected a troll as well.


----------



## Takun (Jun 12, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hey, I owe you an apology, unnamed one. I guess I overly expect trollage, especially when someone's first post is something like this. Having been through something similar, I don't really take it as a joke, and I didn't mean to insult you for suffering that.
> 
> I hope there are no hard feelings, but feel free to call me out on being an asshole on this one.





A terrible situation said:


> It's ok, had I been you I probably would have expected a troll as well.




The story is /b/ worthy copy pasta actually.  I was surprised it was legit too.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you with that "dog raping" stuff, I'm just upset that this has happened, and I'm upset that untrue rumors are being spread about me. I don't judge people based off of what they're into sexually, and I'm not in any position to be demeaning others based on their sexual interests. Again, I'm sorry.
> If you don't mind me asking, how did your parents react when you told them?
> Thanks for the advice as well.



Ah no, it's cool  I understand.

And actually, I'm giving myself too much credit saying I told them xD It was Firefox's evil little feature where it asks you to restore the previous session if you exit real fast upon next restart... They called me over, both of them looked very serious. They proceeded to tell me how what I was into was completely immoral, and how they would pay for counseling if needed, etc... I explained that it was NOT immoral, and why. My dad got kind of pissed off (my mom seemed more worried), I think because I was making a better argument than him, and the 'meeting' was kind of over. From then on it became a "don't talk about it" kind of thing. My dad has never mentioned it again. My mom has only once, because she wanted to share with me her new theory that it's a cop-out because I'm scared of complex human relationships. Ah well. Your story still takes the cake.

The only really bad thing is that there is now no chance in hell of us getting a dog. Fantastic. -_- And, since there's bound to be someone on here who will interpret this differently, I'm NOT saying 'anything' would happen. Just like you aren't attracted to every random person on the street, same goes for me with dogs. Just pisses me off. Dogs can make the best friends. And I don't exactly have many of those.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Nobody deserves this kind of treatment, I wasn't meaning to imply that zoophiles do deserve it. I have nothing against zoophiles.



Oh, I know that's what you meant. Hard to be very concise across the internet, haha. xD

Well anyway, the most important thing is that you have a realistic chance of dealing with this okay now that you know at least one friend who doesn't give a crap who or what you are. Better focus on that and keep a positive outlook.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:


> Ah no, it's cool  I understand.
> 
> And actually, I'm giving myself too much credit saying I told them xD It was Firefox's evil little feature where it asks you to restore the previous session if you exit real fast upon next restart... They called me over, both of them looked very serious. They proceeded to tell me how what I was into was completely immoral, and how they would pay for counseling if needed, etc... I explained that it was NOT immoral, and why. My dad got kind of pissed off (my mom seemed more worried), I think because I was making a better argument than him, and the 'meeting' was kind of over. From then on it became a "don't talk about it" kind of thing. My dad has never mentioned it again. My mom has only once, because she wanted to share with me her new theory that it's a cop-out because I'm scared of complex human relationships. Ah well. Your story still takes the cake.
> 
> The only really bad thing is that there is now no chance in hell of us getting a dog. Fantastic. -_- And, since there's bound to be someone on here who will interpret this differently, I'm NOT saying 'anything' would happen. Just like you aren't attracted to every random person on the street, same goes for me with dogs. Just pisses me off. Dogs can make the best friends. And I don't exactly have many of those.


Ah, that's a shame that your parents found out against your will, but it's good that at least they aren't bringing it up all the time. 
Haha, that's a shame about not being able to get a dog though, I'm actually surprised my parents havent like...given away our dog yet.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 12, 2008)

Just curious.. why haven't your parents disconnected the internet, or put restrictions on it. The way everyone's handling this, it seems like they pretty much caught you with a smoking gun, but left you with it.

Also: Just wondering how life's been since this whole thing first broke. Are people being assholes, or can you see this getting behind everyone before long?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Oh, I know that's what you meant. Hard to be very concise across the internet, haha. xD
> 
> Well anyway, the most important thing is that you have a realistic chance of dealing with this okay now that you know at least one friend who doesn't give a crap who or what you are. Better focus on that and keep a positive outlook.


I have a much better outlook right now than I have since the incident, I'll tell you that.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Just curious.. why haven't your parents disconnected the internet, or put restrictions on it. The way everyone's handling this, it seems like they pretty much caught you with a smoking gun, but left you with it.
> 
> Also: Just wondering how life's been since this whole thing first broke. Are people being assholes, or can you see this getting behind everyone before long?


We have wireless internet, and I have an old laptop that they forgot about. They took away my current laptop. Almost everyone is being an asshole, but I guess I can see a few people getting over this in the next few weeks. Thank GOD it's the summer, and I'm not forced to interact with anybody.


----------



## Zercompf-Sanika (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, sorry but:
LOLOLOLOL
OLOLOL.
LOL.
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL OLLLL OOO
L.

Parental emancipation and moving away is probably the best option here.


----------



## RedVein (Jun 12, 2008)

Do not kill yourself that is just stupid. Just move out or something. I know that it will be hard, but it will take dedication to get away from all the termoil and what not. Just don't kill yourself. There is nothing worse then that.


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 12, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:


> Yeah man... damn I feel bad for you. My parents didn't react NEARLY that bad when I told them I AM what your sister is telling everyone you are.
> 
> Tough it out, and remember. Those who would believe some random gossip about you and immediately ditch you are NOT your friends. Those who first hear your side of the story, and then support you, are.
> 
> You have my sympathies.


 
Ive been in similiar situation. My parents found out after I told a close friend and she told her parents and most of our friends. Then it got back to my mom. My mother came to me and said "If choices I have made make me happy then shes happy to know Im happy. Life is too short to regret a bad choice". She also told me she wasnt to thrilled about my choice but it is not up to her to judge. So my mom was ok but my friends never trusted me again especially alone with their dogs. Eventhough I had never given them a reason to distrust me in the first place. This was about 8 years ago and they still dont trust me.  Some of my other friends came forth and told me that they didnt care what I was into. They didnt want to lose my friendship over a personel choice. 
 We all make choices that change our path in life. Friends will come and friends will go. The friends that stick to your side will be your true friends for many years to come. Your family wont forget but in time they will forgive. If they dont forgive f--k them and keep your true friends close like family.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 12, 2008)

TimberSilvermaine said:


> Ive been in similiar situation. My parents found out after I told a close friend and she told her parents and most of our friends. Then it got back to my mom. My mother came to me and said "If choices I have made make me happy then shes happy to know Im happy. Life is too short to regret a bad choice". She also told me she wasnt to thrilled about my choice but it is not up to her to judge. So my mom was ok but my friends never trusted me again especially alone with their dogs. Eventhough I had never given them a reason to distrust me in the first place. This was about 8 years ago and they still dont trust me.  Some of my other friends came forth and told me that they didnt care what I was into. They didnt want to lose my friendship over a personel choice.
> We all make choices that change our path in life. Friends will come and friends will go. The friends that stick to your side will be your true friends for many years to come. Your family wont forget but in time they will forgive. If they dont forgive f--k them and keep your true friends close like family.


Your mom rocks, I must say. But yeah, that sucks about your friends not trusting you...

I have similar problems. It hasn't leaked everywhere yet, though. The vast majority of my friends didn't really care all that much. One still believes it is wrong, and will not hesitate to say it, but isn't really that bad about it... What I meant by similar problems is the whole trust thing... it sucks. Bad. Even my friends who are OK with me, still act funny when, for example, I'm over if they have a dog. It's like, come on! I'm not attracted to every dog I meet, can't I just pet him/her? I'll be honest, I love the feeling of fur, and I love to pet dogs and cats, and I love to make them happy, but please stop giving me that weird look! Just because I'm a zoo doesn't mean I can't just be friends with an animal... jeez... if you're gay, that doesn't mean you can't have *just* friends that are dudes!

Anyways... sorry about the rant/hijack *sheepish grin*.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:


> Your mom rocks, I must say. But yeah, that sucks about your friends not trusting you...
> 
> I have similar problems. It hasn't leaked everywhere yet, though. The vast majority of my friends didn't really care all that much. One still believes it is wrong, and will not hesitate to say it, but isn't really that bad about it... What I meant by similar problems is the whole trust thing... it sucks. Bad. Even my friends who are OK with me, still act funny when, for example, I'm over if they have a dog. It's like, come on! I'm not attracted to every dog I meet, can't I just pet him/her? I'll be honest, I love the feeling of fur, and I love to pet dogs and cats, and I love to make them happy, but please stop giving me that weird look! Just because I'm a zoo doesn't mean I can't just be friends with an animal... jeez... if you're gay, that doesn't mean you can't have *just* friends that are dudes!
> 
> Anyways... sorry about the rant/hijack *sheepish grin*.


I think what the problem is with most other non-zoos out there don't know that it isn't just sexual, and they think you guys are just in it to bang as many animals as fast as possible, and they think that it doesn't matter the species, the gender, or anything else. At least, that's what most people I know think about zoophiles.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

Zercompf-Sanika said:


> Okay, sorry but:
> LOLOLOLOL
> OLOLOL.
> LOL.
> ...





RedVein said:


> Do not kill yourself that is just stupid. Just move out or something. I know that it will be hard, but it will take dedication to get away from all the termoil and what not. Just don't kill yourself. There is nothing worse then that.



Have you guys read the thread at all?


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 12, 2008)

Zercompf-Sanika said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> OLOLOL.
> LOL.
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL OLLLL OOO
> L.


That's pretty fucking harsh to laugh at. I didn't even snigger when I read the first post, and you just burst out with laughter. You _honestly_ think it's a laughing matter? 
If she had simply caught him whacking off, it would have been funny, but being caught whacking off to yiff is just too devistating to laugh at. Sorry if I seem like I'm spoiling your laugh and making you out to be the bad guy, but I just felt like I should speak up. It's like seeing a kid being laughed at for something, I can't leave it alone. =/



ExTo said:


> Have you guys read the thread at all?


Heh, I was thinking the same thing when I read those. I made myself read all the posts before posting again.. X_x


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 12, 2008)

Man, worst case scenario right there. At first when I read the thread my first thought was comparing it to being the only atheist in a devout Christian community.
Glad to see you're starting to pick up a little bit but honestly you can't consider anyone who turns their backs on you like that as true friends.
My advice to you personally is pretty much what everyone else has said.
Don't let them take your laptop because it's a good way to get something off your chest, avoid making it seem major so people will begin to forget it, and should it continue until you're legally an adult, move in with your friend who doesn't care.

@Zercompf-Sanika
....did you just join to laugh at people?
I'd think this would be a serious matter if this one fault could cause someone to be shoved into Counseling and forced to move out, much less what his sister caused.


----------



## Alex Saab (Jun 12, 2008)

Yup, Happened to me. But my sister caught me. Oy, what hell.
It was all over myspace within the hour.

I played it cool, denied it, said it was an over exaggeration.
Just don't care. If you don't give a reaction, they won't push you 
for too long.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 12, 2008)

Zercompf-Sanika has been warned

on topic:

Personally i think that you shoud not try and skirt around what you were doing, i would sit your parents down and tell them everything, make sure to back up your arguments with useful links to what a furry actally is, these can be found on wikifur amongst other sites.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 12, 2008)

Do keep us in touch about how things proceed 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Thank you all for your support.



HAY UR WELCOME PAL


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 12, 2008)

No problem, just be sure to keep us updated ok?
Hell if anything this could be informative for certain things.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I came here from /b/. I asked for advice there, not thinking what I was doing, and a kind fellow told me to come here, rather than deal with the collective stupidity of the cesspool of the internet. No offense to local /b/tards. So, earlier today, my mom walked in on me masturbating...to yiff...
> She didn't understand, and now she's crying and crying. She told my dad, who told the rest of my family that I was jerking it to animals. My sister proceded to tell all my friends and random gossips in my town about it about it. Luckily, this was during summer, so word might have not reached everyone. So, what should I do?
> Should I kill myself?
> About half my friends have left messages on my phone calling me a sick fuck, and saying that they would never talk to me again.
> Seriously, what the hell am I supposed to do in this situation?



Damn, that sucks. =(

Anyways, I'm not really good at advice, so I can't really say much... However, I do hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> No problem, just be sure to keep us updated ok?
> Hell if anything this could be informative for certain things.
> 
> Good luck to you.


I'll be sure to continue updating, don't worry. It's REALLY tense in my house right now, so I kinda have an excuse for staying in my room, and because nobody knows that I have a computer, they think I'm just alone, and there's a very small chance I get barged in on. Of course, that's what I thought last time, but whatever. I haven't spoken to my sister, who is to blame for my friends finding out. I haven't eaten any meals with the family, and the times my family went out to eat, I wasn't invited, so that's kinda awkward, as it would provide an oppertunity talk to them, and an oppertunity to try to explain what  they saw and what furries are.
My friend has officially told me that his family is apalled by the behavior of my parents, and that, if necessary, they would take me in.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> My friend has officially told me that his family is apalled by the behavior of my parents, and that, if necessary, they would take me in.


Well, good that at least some adults in your town aren't completely losing their minds, and very good that you know you have a place if worst comes to worst


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I'll be sure to continue updating, don't worry. It's REALLY tense in my house right now, so I kinda have an excuse for staying in my room, and because nobody knows that I have a computer, they think I'm just alone, and there's a very small chance I get barged in on. Of course, that's what I thought last time, but whatever. I haven't spoken to my sister, who is to blame for my friends finding out. I haven't eaten any meals with the family, and the times my family went out to eat, I wasn't invited, so that's kinda awkward, as it would provide an oppertunity talk to them, and an oppertunity to try to explain what  they saw and what furries are.
> My friend has officially told me that his family is apalled by the behavior of my parents, and that, if necessary, they would take me in.



Ah, well here's your open door if you ever need it.

IMO, all the more reason to try and explain yourself again with your family... in due time. Wait some more, until the dust settles and they accept you as part of the family "for real" again, then try to sort it out. Anyway it all else fails now, you have a backup plan by moving in with your friends, so there's little reason to avoid the issue with family.

As for friends and so on, it seems to me the "don't make it a big deal" advice is good. If people ignore it, don't push it. If they're obviously uneasy (or avoid you, or are outright spiteful) and you don't want to lose their friendship, then I guess you can try talking. Again, once the dust settles.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 12, 2008)

RaiN_WolF said:


> Well, good that at least some adults in your town aren't completely losing their minds, and very good that you know you have a place if worst comes to worst


Indeed, I'm so very happy to find that there's a voice of reason in this madness.


----------



## Renoital (Jun 13, 2008)

You know, when I first saw your post on /b/, I thought you were a troll as well, but seeing how you replied to everybody in the thread, and heck, even when it was being invaded by sagebombers, you'd still keep it up trying to read every bit of advice still being posted between the walls of spamming, I knew you were serious, and I knew that asking /b/ couldn't be the worst thing to do, so I tried to post the link to FA a few times, but since there were so many spam posts, I tought you didn't notice, but I knew you really needed help, so I kept posting it over and over until you finally noticed it, and from then I knew you'd finally get some real help, because this is one heck of a story, not like LOLHAY\B| IF U COUNT TO 25 I KILL MYSELFLOLOLOL , so I did what I thought was the best thing to do, and it seems I was right, thankfully

Keep us informed, even if I don't post often, it's not from a lack of interest, it's just that I can't find the words that haven't been said already, but I still read the thread to see what's happening


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 13, 2008)

Renoital said:


> You know, when I first saw your post on /b/, I thought you were a troll as well, but seeing how you replied to everybody in the thread, and heck, even when it was being invaded by sagebombers, you'd still keep it up trying to read every bit of advice still being posted between the walls of spamming, I knew you were serious, and I knew that asking /b/ couldn't be the worst thing to do, so I tried to post the link to FA a few times, but since there were so many spam posts, I tought you didn't notice, but I knew you really needed help, so I kept posting it over and over until you finally noticed it, and from then I knew you'd finally get some real help, because this is one heck of a story, not like LOLHAY\B| IF U COUNT TO 25 I KILL MYSELFLOLOLOL , so I did what I thought was the best thing to do, and it seems I was right, thankfully
> 
> Keep us informed, even if I don't post often, it's not from a lack of interest, it's just that I can't find the words that haven't been said already, but I still read the thread to see what's happening


Thanks for that.
I owe you several.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 13, 2008)

reading through all this i wonder if "acting the part" would be a good idea.....
i mean swollow your pride and break down and cry (you are bound to have enough pent up emotion to make it seem real), beg forgivness, admit sin whatever.
go to the therapist and whatnot and just totally play along with the whole deal untill your parents think you have been reformed and your soul saved or what have you and then you can get back to your real life after you move out and hide it while you are still there.
any way best of luck

i am of a non religious family and i live in CA not far from san francisco so they understand all this furry stuff but then again they also understand that i myself am not into yiff at all (nor am i into human porn either....)

from what i understand of overall religious parents is they go nuts over the tiniest "sinful" things, i bet your parents would have flipped out if they caught you do ummm "that" while looking at a photo of a potato! then you would have been a vegiphile. they likley would have gone nuts just to know what you were doing regardless of what the stimlation was.

just know that there a plenty of furs out there and plenty will welcome you with open arms and maybe even hug you to death. hell it would be far fetched but what if you could run away and go to anthro con? i know that after i went to fur con i just felt so awsome after spending a mere day with so many other furries in real life. it would really lift your spirits up high (though your parents would likely see it as you running off to join a cult). furries are just awsome and so openminded and i never felt more at home :3

and remember sone day you will be able to move out and hopfully move to a more open minded town (none more open minded in my opinion than san francisco) and be free to express yourself openly...some day buddy, some day. so hold onto that hope


----------



## ExTo (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't think lying would be a good idea, Beastcub... may seem like an easy way out, but wouldn't having people understand the truth of the situation be far better, despite the risk of being kicked out of the house by overzealous and/or unloving parents? Imagine how better things would be if it turned out to work after all! And even if it didn't, now that OP has an alternative solution, I have little doubt the risk is worth it. Heck, even if he DOES get kicked out, if he keeps living a good life, eventually I have little doubt his parents will want to restore relations. Whereas, if he lied to them and fled to a lifestyle he had promised to abandon at the first opportunity, I doubt the family would ever be united again...


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 13, 2008)

it is risky, lies an secrets always are and if they did find out he went back to the "furry ways" after he moves out then that would be the end of their realtionship...of course having the parents understand and accpet the situation would be better, but if they are the type to never forgive him for what they saw and never see eye to eye then maybe giving them some peace of mind by playing along with their wishes would be good for them at least....but it is dishonest and it does mean keeping what would make him happy under wraps which in of itself is no fun...

i dunno, i have "played the part" with my mum a few times but it was with much smaller problems thet were mostly due to her being moody and they were alot more short term....


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 13, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I came here from /b/. I asked for advice there, not thinking what I was doing, and a kind fellow told me to come here, rather than deal with the collective stupidity of the cesspool of the internet. No offense to local /b/tards. So, earlier today, my mom walked in on me masturbating...to yiff...
> She didn't understand, and now she's crying and crying. She told my dad, who told the rest of my family that I was jerking it to animals. My sister proceded to tell all my friends and random gossips in my town about it about it. Luckily, this was during summer, so word might have not reached everyone. So, what should I do?
> Should I kill myself?
> About half my friends have left messages on my phone calling me a sick fuck, and saying that they would never talk to me again.
> Seriously, what the hell am I supposed to do in this situation?


 


look life has many fucked up situations
life might be over for u but DONT GIVE AN FUCK!
man if i do it ( well at least im trying ) i always cheack if someone is home if im alone then i know its secure and i will pull curtains on the window!

u will survive killing urself doesent do any good!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 13, 2008)

Foxie299 said:


> As your town seems to be extremely reactionary, your best bet is probably to keep your head down and act like it's no big deal, like dietrc said, and wait for the next scandal to break. At a guess, it'll probably take a week or so.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I was doing the same thing when I was 16. Over a decade later, I'm still doing it
> 
> Nothing wrong with it, you don't need to be 'cured', and you're not going to Hell. And even if you are, all the interesting people are there.


 

lol i dont want to change the topic and stuff the hell and heaven is an belife so its not real


----------



## skulltoe (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow man, that sucks. You should really look into emancipation if you can find a way to get a job and pay for a small apartment or something. If you can't... I don't know what I would do. I'd just tell my parents the truth about what furries are and try to keep a positive attitude about life until you can move away. Don't stray near thoughts of suicide or anything like that. You also mentioned that friend that could take you in; so if it gets to the point where that'll be necessary, that's where you should go.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 15, 2008)

K, an update.
I'm now staying at the friend's house.
My parents and I got into a HUGE fight last night, starting with me trying to explain what furries are, and culminating in them telling me that I was a worthless, disgusting, pervert, and that I "need serious fixing" whatever the hell that means, so I left.


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> K, an update.
> I'm now staying at the friend's house.
> My parents and I got into a HUGE fight last night, starting with me trying to explain what furries are, and culminating in them telling me that I was a worthless, disgusting, pervert, and that I "need serious fixing" whatever the hell that means, so I left.



Glad you have somewhere to stay.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 15, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> K, an update.
> I'm now staying at the friend's house.
> My parents and I got into a HUGE fight last night, starting with me trying to explain what furries are, and culminating in them telling me that I was a worthless, disgusting, pervert, and that I "need serious fixing" whatever the hell that means, so I left.


You made the right choice, and your friend's parents rock.

We all (okay, most of us) support you. Just keep pushing through all the shit, it can't go on for too long.

Hugs when you need 'em *hugs*.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2008)

Stay away for a few days and don't tell them where you are. Let them sort out their shit.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww man, I really feel for you. That is like my worst nightmare. Just can't wait till September when I'm moving to Uni. I really can't give you any advice, I'd have no idea how to handle that situation, but it's good to see you've got somewhere to say. All I can say is that your parents are your parents no matter what, so give em time to cool down, but don't sever all ties with them permanently unless you are sure that it is what you want, because once that door is closed it can be pretty hard to open it again.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the support, y'all, and thanks for the advice.


----------



## skulltoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow man, you're lucky your friend was there for you. I mean... aren't parents supposed to love you no matter what? This is one of the things I have against institutionalized religion like the church; it seems like they can only cause conflict, and they're probably who drilled this stuff into your parents' heads. They aren't too accepting of non-belivers and "evildoers" if you haven't noticed, with their crusades and all. Anyway, good luck again man, just stick with your friend a while.

And sorry about any spelling errors, they're almost impossible to avoid typing from an iPod.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

skulltoe said:


> Wow man, you're lucky your friend was there for you. I mean... aren't parents supposed to love you no matter what? This is one of the things I have against institutionalized religion like the church; it seems like they can only cause conflict, and they're probably who drilled this stuff into your parents' heads. They aren't too accepting of non-belivers and "evildoers" if you haven't noticed, with their crusades and all. Anyway, good luck again man, just stick with your friend a while.
> 
> And sorry about any spelling errors, they're almost impossible to avoid typing from an iPod.


Yeah, you're telling me.
I have many qualms with the church.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> K, an update.
> I'm now staying at the friend's house.
> My parents and I got into a HUGE fight last night, starting with me trying to explain what furries are, and culminating in them telling me that I was a worthless, disgusting, pervert, and that I "need serious fixing" whatever the hell that means, so I left.



Damn, that sucks. =( Atleast you're staying at a place where everyone accepts you for the time being.

Feel free to ask us for more advice, or anything for that matter. *Huggles*


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Damn, that sucks. =( Atleast you're staying at a place where everyone accepts you for the time being.
> 
> Feel free to ask us for more advice, or anything for that matter. *Huggles*


Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 16, 2008)

your parents sound whacked. i would hate to see their reaction to something more serious like if they caught you doing drugs or if you ended up being an un-wed father, sounds like they'd kill you if they did. 

if only there was another fur in the area for you to gang up with, i have always been the odd duck in school but if i can find another odd ball then atleast we can be happy oddballs together. around here there is a whole furry club and i have my sister who is more a furry than i am. but don't worry you'll find a social group some day who will give you support especialy if you move some where way outside of the bible belt.,... you already have a support group actually.... it may only in the virtual world of the net but its better than nothing 

i am glad you atleast got away from your parents and found some one to keep you off the streets


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> your parents sound whacked. i would hate to see their reaction to something more serious like if they caught you doing drugs or if you ended up being an un-wed father, sounds like they'd kill you if they did.
> 
> if only there was another fur in the area for you to gang up with, i have always been the odd duck in school but if i can find another odd ball then atleast we can be happy oddballs together. around here there is a whole furry club and i have my sister who is more a furry than i am. but don't worry you'll find a social group some day who will give you support especialy if you move some where way outside of the bible belt.,... you already have a support group actually.... it may only in the virtual world of the net but its better than nothing
> 
> i am glad you atleast got away from your parents and found some one to keep you off the streets


If things don't get better with my parents, I'll have to go to public school with the friend I'm staying with. I _am _far out of the bible belt, I just live in a small town in upstate new york. :/
I'm down in liberal westchester now, though, about 45 minutes away from where I live, so I think I'll probably be ok at public school, or at least better than I would be where I live. 
We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

An unsurprising outcome.

Be sure to thank your friend and his family for what they've been doing for you, they truly are awesome.

And don't regret it - you've done the right thing. You got "kicked out" more or less - yeah, that's bad, but things aren't over. Leave your parents some time to think. Think back on better days, and if you can answer "yes" to this simple question : "Do I love my parents?", then don't give up good relations with them. They'll eventually cool down, and if you keep showing them you don't want to break relations forever (as much as reasonably possible given the circumstances of course), it'll be harder and harder for them to just see you as "a failure and a pervert" and eventually they'll surely restart thinking of you as "our son".

I'll dig up an old comment of mine as well and reiterate : if possible, next time you're to have that kind of discussion, bring some people along to support you. If you're alone, you're easy to, consciously or not, put on an imaginary fringe and see as just plain wrong even without decent reason. But if you're 3-4 people arguing against 3-4 people (say, your parents and siblings), and everyone on your side stays cool, then it will be MUCH harder to discard what you say as surely untrue (because of VERY dubious standards) simply because number creates a kind of authority.

Above all, don't give up. I say it all the time I know, but keep hammering. You don't want to settle down on bad terms and dwell on a sad situation.

Oh, and... seems obvious to me your parents and you sister (especially her actually) are essentially impossible to talk to, but what about other siblings? Does one of them appear somewhat more open to you and whatnot? If so, it might be a good idea to keep links with that sibling, if only to keep in touch with the family as much as possible - and who knows, maybe that sibling could really help you solve your problems much faster and much better, simply for being part of the family.


----------



## Takun (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> If things don't get better with my parents, I'll have to go to public school with the friend I'm staying with. I _am _far out of the bible belt, I just live in a small town in upstate new york. :/
> I'm down in liberal westchester now, though, about 45 minutes away from where I live, so I think I'll probably be ok at public school, or at least better than I would be where I live.
> We'll see, we'll see.



Were you in a private school or what?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

I do believe he mentioned he was, in a small school actually, hence why his group of friends wasn't exactly fitting just right with his personality, and why so many have rejected him on the spot.

Couldn't dig that out though, buried too deep.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

ExTo said:


> An unsurprising outcome.
> 
> Be sure to thank your friend and his family for what they've been doing for you, they truly are awesome.
> 
> ...


 
My other sister has been steering clear of this whole thing, and she flat out refused to talk to me two days ago, but she seemed upset about the way my parents are acting. My brother has sided with my parents on this one, and called me a faggot to my face. 
I'm going to be trying to keep in contact with my sister who DIDN'T tell everyone.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Were you in a private school or what?


Yeah, I was.


----------



## Takun (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Yeah, I was.



hmmmmmm yeah.  I don't know about them though, but this doesn't exactly show them in a good light at all.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> hmmmmmm yeah. I don't know about them though, but this doesn't exactly show them in a good light at all.


The people in it, or the school itself?
Neither were good. I was friends with the people who I was just barely compatible with personality-wise.


----------



## Takun (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> The people in it, or the school itself?
> Neither were good. I was friends with the people who I was just barely compatible with personality-wise.



Seems like a lot of closed minded, better than you people.  But that's just off the few things I know.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Seems like a lot of closed minded, better than you people. But that's just off the few things I know.


Yeah, basically everyone there is an elitest asshole, and everyone is a conservative ass, the children of the "elite" buisnesspeople in new york.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm really glad you have a place to stay, and that your friend's parents are being so good to you.

Honestly, I often wonder how many Christians have actually read the gospels. It was always the outcasts, who weren't good enough for the holier than thou elites, that Jesus hung out with. I hope your family eventually figures out that they really are failing the WWJD test.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 16, 2008)

Do any of them know just how many gospels were written? The modern bible is a propaganda piece made of hand-picked in formation.

"may he who is without sin throw the first stone"


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 16, 2008)

okay so, my first reaction was to laugh _really hard_
but yeah that sucks a lot
i should probably read more than just the first post

edit: okay your friend and his parents are badass.
doubledit: wow do i look like an asshole or what.  shucks.  things looking better, though?


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> If things don't get better with my parents, I'll have to go to public school with the friend I'm staying with. I _am _far out of the bible belt, I just live in a small town in upstate new york. :/
> I'm down in liberal westchester now, though, about 45 minutes away from where I live, so I think I'll probably be ok at public school, or at least better than I would be where I live.
> We'll see, we'll see.



Yeah, New York's public schools are pretty damn good. I'm also in a small upstate town, near Rochester though. The schools here are so sweet, I know parents that have pulled their kids out of private school because the publics could well be better.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Do any of them know just how many gospels were written? The modern bible is a propaganda piece made of hand-picked in formation.
> 
> "may he who is without sin throw the first stone"


I don't even know what they would have done if I brought up the Council of Trent.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 16, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I don't even know what they would have done if I brought up the Council of Trent.



I put $2 on "blank stare and deviation of subject".


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 16, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I put $2 on "blank stare and deviation of subject".


I think it would be more -GASP- he's questioning the bible's supremacy, GTFO you aren't our son.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 16, 2008)

Your parents and family and friends (who aren't really friends) are overreacting on an extreme level...good thing you moved out to more tolerant people. Hope it works better for you there.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 16, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Your parents and family and friends (who aren't really friends) are overreacting on an extreme level...good thing you moved out to more tolerant people. Hope it works better for you there.


Very much seconded..


----------



## Bambi (Jun 16, 2008)

> What the Hell, no one in your family knows what it is to shut up? Nice way to ruin your life instead of hearing you out.


 
Some people will use the obligation or sense of family unity to disenfranchise others from attempting to be themselves. Don't feel like you owe them the responsibility of anything, IMHO.

Your family just doesn't understand. Keep fapping!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 16, 2008)

akward i got caught by my uncle, it wasnt gay and im not sure if he saw but very akward conversation insued.

i would recommend not giving a shit what people think and if your parents confront you about it to point out what above people have said

if it happened to me id be yelling at my parents lol, i take control of my situations =3


----------



## skulltoe (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey wait... did you mention what town you're in? I have some step-relatives in Old Forge NY. We visit them sometimes. It's kinda close to Rochester if you haven't been there. It's a pretty small town. I'd offer you residence in that house but it isn't mine to give, and I'm pretty sure my family wouldn't approve, being the ever-faithful christians they are. Well, they might, they seem to be relatively tolerant people. Tell me if your friend decides to give up on you, I *may* be able to help. No promises though...


----------



## WolfAngel (Jun 17, 2008)

Well since I don't have any kind of expierience from the past (except that I almost got caught faping to it twice)... 
I'll just say that I'm glad you found a ray of light in just plain darkness... your friend and your friend's family are made of awesomeness and I hope your parents end up  understanding you instead of just giving you their back... a family should have no limits of supporting in whatever difficulty they come along,quite frankly, if they don't want to hear what THEIR 16 YEARS OLD SON has to say to even defend himself, then they are no family...

In fact, your friend is more family than your family 

I'm not good with words but I hope you understand what I'm saying. Keep it positive!


----------



## Icarus (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait a few weeks/months/years for the heat to cool down.
...Or at least that's what I did after my parents found out I didn't worship xtian God >_>

ps
I lol'd.


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> akward i got caught by my uncle, it wasnt gay and im not sure if he saw but very akward conversation insued.
> 
> i would recommend not giving a shit what people think and if your parents confront you about it to point out what above people have said
> 
> if it happened to me id be yelling at my parents lol, i take control of my situations =3



I had an awkward conversation with my uncle(he's a cool guy) over porn on the internet.  How to keep your computer safe and to keep it hidden lol.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 17, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Yeah, basically everyone there is an elitest asshole, and everyone is a conservative ass, the children of the "elite" buisnesspeople in new york.


Woo. Thank God, I thought I was the only one who had to deal with the arrogant assholes of parents that work in the city.

I hope your situation turns out well. I really feel for you since something similar happened to one of my close friends. Long story short: he told his parents that he was gay and they kicked him out of the house.


----------



## Slayn (Jun 17, 2008)

may I suggest going on with your everyday life ignore questions and insults, always carry a small pocket knife and hell go to as much porn pleases you because no one can control your life or tell you what you are or who you are so kick it the way you like.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

Well very strange...Personally I tell my parents that pron is wrong so they think I hate it lol and PSP's are you best friend for hiding it download movies to that and convert on ur computer...Also I do that at like 2:45 AM literally lol everyones asleep  

And sorry man if my parents found out I would say this is not wrong you said looking a at girls was wrong so I found the next best thing xD. Then they would be like OMG we did this! and I would be off the hook but it would still be very awkward...


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2008)

oh GAWD! conservatives!!! 


Well I dunno. You have a few options:

1) kill everyone in the town, starting with your family
2) run away
3) kill yourself
4) deal with it and don't let people bother you



Personally I would reccomend option #1, but #4 would be take the least effort.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 17, 2008)

ive got a feeling this will happen to me soon


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol follow my advice...But yeah it's a game of time with us all will we be caught and if so when?


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> ive got a feeling this will happen to me soon



You can come chill in Iowa YO!

Or you know...like go someplace not across the ocean.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> You can come chill in Iowa YO!
> 
> Or you know...like go someplace not across the ocean.


meh, but if it did happen i would tell my parents to fuck off and wind your neck in


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2008)

Call them a bloody wanker for me?


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 17, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Call them a bloody wanker for me?


yes, i will. everyone on xbox live thinks its funny when i call someone a bloody wanker


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 18, 2008)

hey a terrible situation
if ur thinking of killing urself for real dont do it
chill listen to some rock or anything to express ur anger listend to Korn - Hey Daddy
or Korn - Alone I


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 18, 2008)

shit i presset enter accidently!
ok
Korn - Alone I Break that song is good if ur upset or anything
the point is chill out and if someone comes whit their cross showing that god will punish u or any s$%t like that just show ur middle finger and say like i care and give an f#$k
so dont worry


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 18, 2008)

gah, i don't think he's actually going to kill himself.  read the thread?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 18, 2008)

well yeah but i only read 5 pages XD
skiped to 11


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 18, 2008)

yea, dude, same happened to me, only in a different version. lol. my dad walked in on me masturbating to yiff, and two days later he kicked me out, as for my friends. I decided to tell them myself, some of them accepted me, hell I even converted a few into joining the furry fandom XD, and of course most of them hated me for it.

I just don't really care anymore, because 1. I always hated my dad, and 2. I relized that most of my friends were assholes to begin with. but seriously, I feel sorry for you dude. good luck


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 18, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, dude, same happened to me, only in a different version. lol. my dad walked in on me masturbating to yiff, and two days later he kicked me out, as for my friends. I decided to tell them myself, some of them accepted me, hell I even converted a few into joining the furry fandom XD, and of course most of them hated me for it.
> 
> I just don't really care anymore, because 1. I always hated my dad, and 2. I relized that most of my friends were assholes to begin with. but seriously, I feel sorry for you dude. good luck


Wow, that sucks.
I wonder how many other people have gone through the same thing.
Far too many, I'm sure.


----------



## skulltoe (Jun 19, 2008)

I've never been caught, but I have told my friends about my... interests. They all stuck with me. I was thinking about talking about furrydom to my parents to see if I could go to anthrocon, but now I don't think I will...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 19, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Wow, that sucks.
> I wonder how many other people have gone through the same thing.
> Far too many, I'm sure.



oh, it's ok. no matter how bad life gets, there's nothing worse than regretting your past. I think, sure crap happens in my life, so what? out of all that, I've still got friends, and I'm still alive, yay! hell, I feel extra special because of my indifference to the world. not many people even know of the furry fandom, and I'm part OF the furry fandom. doesn't get much better than this XD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 19, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> ive got a feeling this will happen to me soon



why do i feel the same?

and why do i feel like i'll end up shouting the most when it does? 0_o


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 19, 2008)

Years back, I had a print-out of Braford's artwork... Stupid me, I left it out on my floor. My mom had went in to close my window and later told me "I went and closed your window" and gave me this look like "What the hell was that????"


It never came up though. Heh.. I guess I lucked out.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 19, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Years back, I had a print-out of Braford's artwork... Stupid me, I left it out on my floor. My mom had went in to close my window and later told me "I went and closed your window" and gave me this look like "What the hell was that????"
> 
> 
> It never came up though. Heh.. I guess I lucked out.



I'm sry, but I couldn't help but laugh XD those are probably the worst ways to get caught! when they don't completely tell you what they saw, but they just stare at you, and then awkwardly leave the room X3


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 19, 2008)

yeh u gotta be careful where u put ur stuff!

but be happy cuz if anything is bad...it can go worse!


----------



## Telnac (Jul 26, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> I'm really glad you have a place to stay, and that your friend's parents are being so good to you.
> 
> Honestly, I often wonder how many Christians have actually read the gospels. It was always the outcasts, who weren't good enough for the holier than thou elites, that Jesus hung out with. I hope your family eventually figures out that they really are failing the WWJD test.



QFT.

I almost never read all of a large thread such at this, but after the first few posts, I found I couldn't stop!  I'm very glad you have a good friend who got you out of that abusive home.  (And yes, what they were doing to you is abuse by every definition of the word.)

My situation is a little... unique... in that I'm a bit of a paradox.  I am a fur (still mostly in the closet, though most of my friends know I like dragons quite a lot.)  But I'm also a conservative fundamentalist Christian.  How can I be both without my head exploding?  Simple: unlike 99% of the conservative fundamentalist Christians out there, I've actually read the Bible cover to cover several times and understand it quite well.

The key error your parents (and, sadly, most conservative Christians) are making is that they're adding man-made rules to the Bible's teachings and are following them as if they had greater authority than the Bible itself!  I know your parents aren't going to listen to rational thought right now, and for that I am sorry.  But when they are willing to speak, you might want to share with them Matthew 23... all of it!  If they claim to believe in the Bible and to also follow Jesus' teachings, what's written in that chapter will probably rock their world.

You see, Jesus saved His harshest rebukes not for the sinners of His day, nor for the Roman occupation forces, the tax collectors or even the criminals.  For all of those people, He gave words of advice and direction given out of love, not hate.  No, his harshest rebukes were reserved for one class of people and one class only: the self-righteous, bigoted teachers of the Law.  For them He had choice words like these: "_Woe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You travel over land and sea to win a single convert, and when he becomes one, you make him twice as much a son of hell as you are._"  (Matthew 23:15)  Sound familiar?  It describes your parents pretty well.  And that's just one verse.  The entire chapter is full of verses like these.  I assure you, their souls are in far more jeopardy than yours is.

I'm not trying to post a sermon.  Your opinion of Christianity is probably utterly trashed, and I can't say I blame you if it is.  But if you can use Scripture to point out exactly how hypocritical your family is being, then maybe that will open a crack in the wall of bigotry they've built.

Franky, as a Christian who knows what the Bible says and actually cares about its teachings, it makes me furious when I see Christians acting this way.  Why would anyone want to be a Christian if being a Christian means you become a hateful self-righteous bigot?


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for proving that christians are decent people as well and it's just that the bad eggs that get all the press, Telnac.
*salutes*


----------



## Chanticleer (Jul 26, 2008)

You know, I am very tempted to search out your parent's email addresses and, as my family would phrase it, "Pull some shadow logic".

I'm at a loss for what to say. I have only one strictly religious friend and honestly my most heated discussions of morals with her pale in comparison to this madness. Still, if you are interested, I'd be happy to put on my debating cap and go a few rounds.  

You have all the support I can give.

Edit: Sorry I hadn't seen your other post, good to hear things are improving.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 26, 2008)

Can we safely assume that the thread "just an update on my situation" is a follow-up to this thread? Congrats on sense not being completely beyond your town's reach if so.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2008)

This is where using your imagination becomes useful.

Seriously people, lock your doors when you masturbate. :|


----------



## ExTo (Jul 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is where using your imagination becomes useful.
> 
> Seriously people, lock your doors when you masturbate. :|



The doors have locks inside your house?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 26, 2008)

Some of them.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, right. Mental hospital. 

Kidding kidding.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 27, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Oh, right. Mental hospital.
> 
> Kidding kidding.



Owned. xD


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 27, 2008)

I do live in Arizona, and anyone who chooses to live here belongs in a mental hospital.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't mean it. Can I join you? :]


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is where using your imagination becomes useful.
> 
> Seriously people, lock your doors when you masturbate. :|



And what if, via incredible circumstances, your door does not have a lock?  What am I suppose to do, politely stick up sign saying, "Please knock, I'm jacking off."?


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 27, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> I came here from /b/. I asked for advice there, not thinking what I was doing, and a kind fellow told me to come here, rather than deal with the collective stupidity of the cesspool of the internet. No offense to local /b/tards. So, earlier today, my mom walked in on me masturbating...to yiff...
> She didn't understand, and now she's crying and crying. She told my dad, who told the rest of my family that I was jerking it to animals. My sister proceded to tell all my friends and random gossips in my town about it about it. Luckily, this was during summer, so word might have not reached everyone. So, what should I do?
> Should I kill myself?
> About half my friends have left messages on my phone calling me a sick fuck, and saying that they would never talk to me again.
> Seriously, what the hell am I supposed to do in this situation?



Dude, get a lock :/

I'm really surprised how this happened. I mean, the general consensus is that you _never _masturbate in your parents house without a lock or before they have all left the house or something. But still, I can understand your mom telling your dad but your dad should have had the decency not to tell your entire family and your sister must be about the biggest most enourmous pyschobitch there ever was. Usually I beg no offense at this point but this time, I don't give a shit how much you like her or not. That was COMPLETELY uncalled for and may ruin your life for the next few years. Is she really that much of a vapid, brainless bint that she has crap hurtful lies from her mouth about her own family to stay popular? If I were you (which I'm not) I'd beat the living shit out of her. Like to death. But don't. That will get you in more trouble. And if your "friends" clled you a sick fuck on the phone then you can pretty much bet they aren't your friends anymore and thats probably not comething to cry over. A real friend may have been distraught about it, but anyone worth knowing wouldn't have gotten their self righteous bible belt on and left you fucking _phone messages _about how they're going to fuck your shit up. At this point, consider them douchebags and not friends anymore because explaining ot them "they weren't animals, they were animals that were mutated to look like people" probably won't work. As for your actual friends, you could probably say it was catgirls. People uderstand catgirls and actual friends will believe you and not you attentionwhoring sister. As soon as you are 18, move to fucking Canada. Canada is awesome. Nobody gives a shit whether you smoke pot or fap to animals, so long as nobody sees it. As for your mother, I'm dissapointed that your own mother would do that. The one person in your life that's supposed to love you no matter what. The fact that she broke down crying only further compounds her personality flaw, because the only type of people who react like that are the people who treat their kids like accomplishments and reflections on themselves. She's probably crying about how she thinks she's failed right now.

While you may be able to conivince the people in your life who matter that it was only cat girls, you _really _need to make peace with your parents. Gather your case and request a talk with them. Go to them first, be assertive about it, don't let them drag you to them. Show them what furry fandom is, check the articles for parents thread and show them it, tell them how everyone has a fetish and people are perfectly allowed their own mature artistic freedom and for the love of GOD, *DON'T BE ASHAMED OF IT*. If you act ashamed, it makes it seem shameful, instead, act in charge, calm and slightly offended. This is perfectly normal. Stick to your guns.

EDIT: OOooohhh. THIS is what the terrible situation was....


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 27, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I didn't mean it. Can I join you? :]



God, yes.



lobosabio said:


> And what if, via incredible circumstances, your door does not have a lock?  What am I suppose to do, politely stick up sign saying, "Please knock, I'm jacking off."?



I hear there's a certain trick with a chair and a door knob.

Alternatively, do it in your bathroom. No one's going to walk in on you while you're in there.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Alternatively, do it in your bathroom. No one's going to walk in on you while you're in there.



Yeah, but I tend to take a bit longer without visual stimulation.  People tend to get suspicious when you're in the bathroom for an hour and a half.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 27, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> Yeah, but I tend to take a bit longer without visual stimulation.  People tend to get suspicious when you're in the bathroom for an hour and a half.



Then take your porn with you. >>

Personally, I'd actually tell them to buy me a lock because of the wanking. Just to see the look on their faces.

"Dad, I want a lock on my door."
"Why?"
"Because I jack off a lot and I don't want you walking in on me."
"*makes choking noises and turns a fantastic shade of red*"
"Glad we had this little talk."


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

Mate, you're a free citizen. The great thing about the free countries is that you are entitled to do, love, watch, believe and whatever anything we want. You can never please everyone, there will always been conservatives and yes, when they are close ones it can be painful. But you are never alone. There are people like you all over the world, ready and willing to comfort and understand you. Don't yield to conformity. Be a tall poppy.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 27, 2008)

Well that sounds like a crappy situation I say just try to explain it to your family and friends the best way you can and if they still think your sick then there not good enough to be friends. Your family is different I don't know what to tell you if they think it's sick or whatever I'd just play it off like it never happened. sorry I can't come up with better advice that kinda things never happened to me.


----------



## T.Y. (Jul 27, 2008)

Well i deleted all my yiff on my PC. and try to explain to them what it was. if showed your friends heck they might even get a little turned on lol.

try to buy one of those Bluetooth usb things, or put them on a PSP or something.

also, what i do, is i dont keep a big folder of it on my PC. i go to yiffstar or fchan or whatever, and when im done, i delete search history.

Dr.Phil wont do crap, Maruy will!! lol anywho, just explain to them what it is, other then that i dunno what to tell you ^^;;;


----------

